# Need land to lease in NW Ga



## chilidawg (Sep 21, 2004)

Hey everyone,

My friends and I are looking for land in NW Ga to lease. We're a group of public safety people that loves to get together and hunt or camp. If anyone has any info or has land they would lease, please let me know. My email is chilidawg76@yahoo.com

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## pacfrog (Sep 22, 2004)

*hunting land*

Try looking on temple forest website they have land in alot of counties in the northwest if they are not all leased yet . The website is www.templeforest.com


----------

